# Help please! Snowblower for Dad.



## Staceymc (Dec 16, 2014)

Assistance please!

Hello! Thanks for input in advance.
My father is in his 70s and doesn't need to be shoveling snow anymore, plus he deserves a snowblower!! So my siblings and I are getting him a one for Christmas. Trying to spend no more than $200, what would be best? I've seen a few used ones in the area, I've been staying with Toro and Coleman for those as they seem the most popular on here, or I could go with some of the ones Sears has on sale new for $150-180. 

We live near Annapolis MD, so we get anywhere from light dustings you could sweep up, to 6-8 in or so and multiple snowstorms, additionally we get all types from dry and fluffy to heavy and wet. Our driveway is about 10 feet wide and 87 feet long. My father has hearing damage in one ear so I was thinking electric unless it would be better to go with gas and get hearing pro. Thoughts? I'm hoping to make a decision in a couple days and get something by this Saturday. If used is suggested, what types of things should I look out for/ask? Thank you all so much for any input! 

New Models:
Power Smart 5011 18-Inch 13 Amp Electric Snow Thrower
http://m.sears.com/power-smart-5011...1x000001&kpid=07122048000&kispla=07122048000P

Pulsar 18" 13 Amp Electric Snow Blower
http://m.sears.com/pulsar-18inch-electric-snow-blower/p-07171577000P

All Power America 18" 13.5 Amp Electric Snowblower
http://m.sears.com/all-power-america-18inch-13.5-amp-electric-snowblower/p-07191001000P

Used Models:
Toro Electric Power Curve 1600 "like new"

Toro CCR 2000 Power Curve 4.5hp "works perfectly" says it can handle 3' of snow

Also a listing for 7 throwers, some gas some electric, I need to call for info.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

get a two stroke toro ccr2000 or ccr3000


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello stacey, welcome to *SBF!* look for a toro ccr 2450, 3600 or 3650 also


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Here you go. Better grab this one since it seems to be about the only one close to you.
Good machine. And no, its not mine.
Snapper Snow Blower


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

And welcome to the forum.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Staceymc said:


> New Models:
> Power Smart 5011 18-Inch 13 Amp Electric Snow Thrower
> http://m.sears.com/power-smart-5011...1x000001&kpid=07122048000&kispla=07122048000P
> 
> ...


Stacey,
I would *absolutely* avoid the first three new ones you linked.
they are all "no name" brands, almost certainty made in China, and are likely to be very low and junky quality.
the used Toros are MUCH better choices.

I agree with everyone else, for your climate, snowfalls and driveway, a Single-stage Toro is by far the best way to go. You dont need to look for anything else, and you cant do better for your needs...definitely the best choice.

Scot


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum Stacey. The models you listed are all electric and need extension cords which sometimes interfere with good and proper operation. If your dad's age is the determining factor for the electric models, you should consider a single stage gas motor WITH electric start. Newer models are four cycle motors and require plain gas to run. Older models are two cycle and require the proper amount of two cycle oil added to the gas to run. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Stacey mentioned used so I went to Annapolis cl and found the snapper. About the only one there with electric start.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> hello stacey, welcome to *SBF!* look for a toro ccr 2450, 3600 or 3650 also


i agree with this. my neighbor has a toro 3650 and it works pretty good for moving most of the snow. it also has the electric start which would be nice if you need it. i find as long as the carbs are cleaned and you store them properly they start and run fine every year. 

now i don't know much about electric blowers but the only one i have tried didn't seem to throw the snow very far. i would have to do 2 passes down 1 side of the driveway and then blow the rest of the snow into that area i cleaned and then blow it off the driveway.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

oh and if you look at a toro it should have 2000E, 2450E, 3000E, 3600E or 3650Eright on the front cover. early ones may have electric start spelled out on the front cover


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I can vouch for the Toro 3650 and the Honda HS520 both very powerful and easy to maneuver machines. The $200 price limit might be tough to meet for both those machines. I did run across this Ariens Single Stage Machine. It's a 5 horsepower 22"width with electric start. Plus it's a 2 stroke machine, so no oil changes are needed which should make for easy maintenance for your dad. Price seems very reasonable at $110 which includes a gas can and an extension cord for the electric start. I just don't know much about the Ariens single stage machines. Hopefully some of the Ariens folks chime in. Ariens Model 522 2-Cycle Single Stage Snowblower


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. 

I'm in kinda the same boat with my Father, looking for a smaller s/s (single Stage) for so he does not have to shovel (he has an Ariens 1136 for bigger snowfalls). We had an inch of snow overnight, so I was out doing my drive with my s/s. I was thinking if this would be the answer for my Father or not. He has bad knee's and has a hard time walking, so I think a s/s would kinda drag him around maybe a little faster than he can move. 

Something to think about also.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i think some single stage snow blowers pull a lot worse than others. i am almost certain my neighbors Toro 3650 was pretty good at not pulling very much at all but i think it might have something to do with the way the handles are shaped.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

for about the same price you could get a TORO power curve 1800. brand spanking new to. ALOHA from the re frozen TUNDRA.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

how much any single stage snowblower pulls you around depends on the paddles contacting the ground. if a toro is sitting up and the paddles contact the ground the paddles are either too long or the scraper needs replacing. the machine should need to be tilted slightly up for the paddles to contact the ground


----------



## Staceymc (Dec 16, 2014)

Thank you all so much for the input! I've narrowed it down to two I can get to within an hour. Last question: would it be better to get a machine used quite a bit so probably kept up with well (sounds like they have a ️snow removal business and are switching to different engines and don't want to get mixed up) or one that's at least 3 years old but was only used for one year?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> oh and if you look at a toro it should have 2000E, 2450E, 3000E, 3600E or 3650Eright on the front cover. early ones may have electric start spelled out on the front cover





Staceymc said:


> Thank you all so much for the input! I've narrowed it down to two I can get to within an hour. Last question: would it be better to get a machine used quite a bit so probably kept up with well (sounds like they have a ️snow removal business and are switching to different engines and don't want to get mixed up) or one that's at least 3 years old but was only used for one year?


snow blower eletric start


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Staceymc said:


> Thank you all so much for the input! I've narrowed it down to two I can get to within an hour. Last question: would it be better to get a machine used quite a bit so probably kept up with well (sounds like they have a ️snow removal business and are switching to different engines and don't want to get mixed up) or one that's at least 3 years old but was only used for one year?


Here is the one you really ought to get. Very nice blower. Probably get it for $250.00

Snow Blower Toro Power Clear


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Here is the one you really ought to get. Very nice blower. Probably get it for $250.00
> 
> Snow Blower Toro Power Clear


 Nice find Mica,

Stacy stay away from commercial snow removal companies, once they're for sale there's a reason for that. Check the one from Mica closely.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

If I were in the market for an ss blower I'd be all over that Toro Power Clear. I had one and it was a really nice machine. 
*And STAY AWAY FROM COMMERCIAL MACHINES* as Norm pointed out. They're used and used hard no matter what the owner says.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Here is the one you really ought to get. Very nice blower. Probably get it for $250.00
> 
> Snow Blower Toro Power Clear


 I think we have a clear cut winner. Nice find Micah. I would absolutely grab this machine if it's still available and fairly close in proximity.
Not sure if this machine has the electric start option, but the pull cord tension on these machines is very light. Very little effort needed to start Toro Single Stage Snow Blowers


----------



## countryboymo (Oct 13, 2014)

Even if the price was firm Mikah's toro find has about every option available in that era. It is priced very fair as it is I think.


----------



## c3po (Mar 21, 2014)

Normex said:


> Nice find Mica,
> 
> Stacy stay away from commercial snow removal companies, once they're for sale there's a reason for that. Check the one from Mica closely.


 Best Option!


----------



## flintmich (Nov 18, 2014)

Great suggestions from everyone. I sure hope she goes with that Toro that Micah found. Sounds like a deal! 
Hard call as far as gas vs. electric. Sure - the electrics are super lightweight and zero maintenance as well as super simple to use (pull the trigger and go!) but at over 70 years old, I would worry about him either tripping on all of that extension cord or running over it and getting it mangled in the machine, possibly a shock hazard. 
But again, even a 2-cycle is gonna weigh considerably more than an electric unit, and also consider if its a pull start or electric. Like I said, it would be a hard call. A lot would depend on her fathers physical abilities and/or limitations.
I'm curious to know what Stacey ends up getting and how it works out for her and for her father. 
This forum is awesome.
:^ )

TJ


----------

